# Swift cupboard locks stuck



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a 2008 Swift Sundance and the cupboard locks keep sticking,

Has anyone else had this problem and have they sorted it out,

i have about 5 cupboards like this. The van has not been used for about 6 weeks.

It would seem that the spring pushing the lever across is not strong enough.

Anyone???


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Yes noticed that on stock vans, put some WD40 on them, either that or get some new ones under warranty.

Peter


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Peter,
Can i get a few of these from swift direct or do i have to order through my dealer, as my dealer takes months to get the parts in?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have noticed this on some new Swift vans we have been looking at.

The dealer said they put silicon on them. 

I also PM,ed Swift about the problem as I felt it was very off putting for a prospective purchaser to find that in some cases over half the catches did not work on band new M/H's. 

Maybe they will have a look at the suppler of these and get them improved?



Richard..


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

subaru said:


> Thanks Peter,
> Can i get a few of these from swift direct or do i have to order through my dealer, as my dealer takes months to get the parts in?


Hi,

Suggest you PM Kath at Swift and see what she can do.

But it would be easier to use some silicon or WD40.

At the death, we could order them for you but we would need your van details etc

Peter


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi just to say use the Silicon spray if possible  Wd will get them working but also strips any grease / lubrication off the locks / catches so will need to keep being used.
terry


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine are the same have been for the last 18 months just have to keep ajusting them when I mentioned this was told all they could do is adjust them fine for a few days then back to normal a bit of spray does help as for changing them I expect I would just get the same kind back so will end up with the same problem and it would take that long I would proberly need new doors


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have had the same problem, WD40 will do the trick, there is no need to fully lock them when you are parked up.

Les


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi
our Kontiki 669 suffers the same problem, but only when cold and out of
use. Once the heater has been on for a while all seem fine


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

subaru said:


> I have a 2008 Swift Sundance and the cupboard locks keep sticking,


I've had the same on our Burstner. I stripped one or two and put silicon grease in but had trouble refitting one because the wood screws stripped. A couple of matchsticks cured this but deterred me from unscrewing more.

They seem to start working again when in use.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have tried WD but still no luck with mine.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

subaru said:


> I have tried WD but still no luck with mine.


I tried that first with no success. I don't think it could penetrate deep enough.


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*Door Catches*

Hi I have a new Bessacarr E630 400 miles on the clock, We have just reurned home fron first trip out ,and ALL the door catches Do not work. They improve as the van warms up ,but in the main A poor product . Wallis


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Same problem with catches some weeks ago, and tried drizzling a little WD40 with a cotton bud, with limited success

Another issue is cupboard doors have now swollen, probably due to damp but I've mentioned that on another thread

The material used to fabricate the catches has a different consistency to catches on previous vans, and it seems that the catch, and maybe the doors are not of the best quality - maybe a bad batch as we never had such problems with the older E445

O


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

For those non chemists out there please note that silicon is not the spelling for silicone the sealant
Silicon is a chemical element, which has the symbol Si and atomic number 14 and is used mainly in semi conductors. Most commonly occurs combined with Oxygen O2 in the form of Silica (SiO2) to make glass/abrasives
Silicones are an ‘organic’ type compounds combined with carbon, hydrogen and oxygen and are used to make sealants
Sorry to be a technophobe but I thought that I would share this fact with you
Happy Days
MGB


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

mgb said:


> For those non chemists out there please note that silicon is not the spelling for silicone the sealant
> Silicon is a chemical element, which has the symbol Si and atomic number 14 and is used mainly in semi conductors. Most commonly occurs combined with Oxygen O2 in the form of Silica (SiO2) to make glass/abrasives
> Silicones are an 'organic' type compounds combined with carbon, hydrogen and oxygen and are used to make sealants
> Sorry to be a technophobe but I thought that I would share this fact with you
> ...


 :lol: So is it silicon spray or silicone spray ? :lol: either way it is better at lubricating the catches than wd 40 as it sticks and not strips :lol: 
terry


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Silicone: you cant spray silicon


----------

